# Visiting Cabo in Sep



## Ricalsol (Aug 28, 2015)

HOLA! me llamo Ric and just found this forum. I will be visiting in Cabo by mid September 2015 and would like to meet ladies for friendship, who in their 50's who are ex-pats from USA and know the area.


----------

